# Vista..Is it any better now, or  should I try to get XP?



## NicolaM (2 May 2009)

Hi all
My laptop is just about to die (battery now not recognised by computer, power cable had a dodgy connection, and I only replaced it 6 months ago, also had to upgrade RAM etc, so this old computer has cost me a fortune already!), so rather than continuing to replace  bits and pieces I want to get a new laptop.

I have heard such negative things about Vista, and was thinking if I could get a downgradable to Windows XP model, I might go with that.

My questions are:
1) Is Microsoft not going to be providing updates etc for  XP computers?

2)is Vista any more usable now than when it was first released? Or is it still terrible?

3)Has anyone done the downgrade to Windows XP, and has it been difficult to do (dual Vista/XP on the new computer, with downgrade to XP)

Thanks for opinions

Nicola


----------



## MandaC (2 May 2009)

_My laptop is just about to die (battery now not recognised by computer, power cable had a dodgy connection, and I only replaced it 6 months ago, also had to upgrade RAM etc, so this old computer has cost me a fortune already!), so rather than continuing to replace bits and pieces I want to get a new laptop._

I am getting a new laptop for the exact same reasons, even down to power cable connection dodgy, just replaced six months ago.......is your laptop a Dell by any chance.


----------



## NicolaM (2 May 2009)

Yes..
Guess we're both in the same boat, I saw your other thread.

Dell inspiron 2200. It was expensive enough for the new power cable already, and the battery now not being recognised by the computer...Grr.


I've researched this on the internet, seem common problems with Dell.

You're going to go for another Dell though?

Nicola


----------



## NicolaM (2 May 2009)

Plus, it's strange the new power cable has gone again too, I wonder is there a design fault, as I've been careful not to twist the cable or bend it unnecessarily

Nicola


----------



## MandaC (2 May 2009)

I was till I saw your post.....did not realise the Power Cable thing was a Dell problem - I only decided to buy a new laptop last night, so another Dell was the obvious choice - will do a bit more research.

Power cable thing is quite annoying - have to plug in computer, twist the cable around till the compter recognises it, sometimes in the middle of work the wire moves so the laptop powers down. This power cable was bought six months ago.  Reminds me of years ago when you had to keep moving the rabbits ears to get RTE reception and might have to stand with them in your hand a certain angle to see the TV program.

I am really poor with Technical IT things, just want "computer turn on and hey presto", so I am a bit lost at looking for a new one.


----------



## mathepac (2 May 2009)

Why don't you both consider upgrading to  MacBooks or MacBook Pros? You just know you want to...


----------



## NicolaM (2 May 2009)

Fnar fnar...
I knew there'd be a 'Get a Mac' about to appear


----------



## NicolaM (2 May 2009)

Them Macs are v expensive Mathepac..

Nicola


----------



## NicolaM (2 May 2009)

PS MandaC
The battery problem showed up on my research, I don't know if the power cable is a recognised problem..But I've had 2 break on me, despite due care...

Nicola


----------



## MandaC (2 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> Why don't you both consider upgrading to  MacBooks or MacBook Pros? You just know you want to...



Am thinking about it.....where is the best place to get a demo.....

To twist an old saying slightly - once you go Mac, you'll never go back.


----------



## sullyck (2 May 2009)

Just caught the end of an interview about microsofts new windows version called windows 7 might be worth looking in to. Cant understand how vista was ever relased it is so crap.


----------



## NicolaM (2 May 2009)

MandaC, this website might be helpful for you:
http://www.reevoo.com/browse/product_type/laptop

Nicola


----------



## MandaC (2 May 2009)

The Mac's are seriously expensive all right - might take a look at them in PC World later.

Will look at that website too thanks.


----------



## randombloke (2 May 2009)

Before you do anything, you should phone technical support in dell and get them to diagnose the problem with the battery/power supply.
I had the same problem with my dell laptop a few months ago, the battery would not charge and you had to keep it plugged in to get it to work. They went through a few things with me on the phone and told me the problem was not the battery but the motherboard. They also told me that this was a common problem and they organised an engineer to call to my house and put a new motherboard in, as well as a new screen (there was a small dull area on it). 
All very efficient, thankfully it was covered by warranty.
Re:vista, people seem to be saying the new windows 7 will be much better and faster than vista so I would wait for that.

Randombloke


----------



## gipimann (2 May 2009)

I bought an ASUS in March pre-loaded with Vista but was XP downgradeable, which is what I did.   The process is fairly straightforward, takes about 90 minutes to make the changeover, and the only downside was I had to re-install all the drivers (sound, microphone, headset, etc) before everything worked.  

The laptop itself is working fine (crosses fingers quickly!!).


----------



## mathepac (2 May 2009)

randombloke said:


> ... Re:vista, people seem to be saying the new windows 7 will be much better and faster ...


We've heard it all before with Windows 1, 2, 3, 3.1, NT, NT 3.1, 95, (Remember 97 ?), 98, 2000, ME, XP, Vista....


----------



## Frank (2 May 2009)

I have Vista on my home laptop use it for surfing mail all light enough stuff.

Vista is Grand, haven't had any real hassle. No worse than XP.

Just takes a little bit of getting used to.

I have 3GB of ram seems to do it fine.


----------



## Fatphrog (2 May 2009)

With a mac, you get what you pay for.

The new macbook is a sweet computer and I'd get one if I was buying a computer today. The solid aluminium will last much longer than the plasticky crap the likes of Dell specialize in.


----------



## MandaC (2 May 2009)

Another person rating MAC over the rest  and I am actually going to kill Mathepac for planting the idea in my head .....I actually went around laptop shopping today and have to say I really liked the Macbook.  

I also did not like the shiny black shells on some of the other PCs.

Any Mac users answer me this.....after 3 years my Dell Inspiron is really outdated....will I only get a similar lifetime out of the Mac before I need an upgrade because it is a lot more expensive than the others.

This is the spec I was looking at.............Aluminium  13 MacBook
2.0GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo 
2GB DDR3 Memory 
160GB hard drive1 
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics 
Standard keyboard 
Aluminium unibody 

€1,199.00 

I will also have to buy the Word and Powerpoint for an extra €100 because I want the same user interface as in work

I really only wanted to spend €600-€700.

All of the PC's on Sale have Vista - nobody seems to know when Windows 7 is coming,  but to Nicola M but I dont think I would buy a PC with Vista now that I know this is on the way.


----------



## mathepac (2 May 2009)

MandaC said:


> Another person rating MAC over the rest  and I am actually going to kill Mathepac for planting the idea in my head ...


You'll love me for it in years to come though, you'll look back and see it as the day I rescued you from the clutches of the Evil Empire (aka Micro$oft) - I'll be King Kong to your Fay Wray.


----------



## mathepac (2 May 2009)

Why not try this configuration with the white polycarbonate body - more RAM, bigger disk :

2.0 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4GB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 2x2GB
250GB Serial ATA Drive @ 5400 rpm
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Keyboard (British) & User’s Guide (English)

€1,134.00 incl. VAT Ships: 3 days Free Shipping

From the Irish Apple store - [broken link removed]


----------



## NicolaM (3 May 2009)

Wow guys, that is sooooo expensive!

I have just put in an order for an Acer Travelmate, Vista with an XP downgrade on it, cost me all of €530 for 160 GB hard drive, 2 MB RAM, which is more than I need

Hopefully the downgrading will go OK though...

Nicola


----------



## MandaC (3 May 2009)

NicolaM said:


> Wow guys, that is sooooo expensive!
> 
> I have just put in an order for an Acer Travelmate, Vista with an XP downgrade on it, cost me all of €530 for 160 GB hard drive, 2 MB RAM, which is more than I need
> 
> ...



It is expensive allright - what recession?

Nicola, are you buying online or did you go around the shops - are you sure you want to downgrade to XP instead of waiting for Windows 7.?

I am going for another Apple Demo - but will need to wait another while before I buy because it is double what I intended paying.


----------



## NicolaM (4 May 2009)

Hi MandaC
I was buying online (seems much cheaper) but I just got an email from Dabs.ie this morning, saying there was going to be a delay in getting the computer delivered..So....
I cancelled the order, and instead popped over to Lidl where I got a laptop there for €600..
320 GB HDD (Toshiba)
2MB RAM
Intel Pentium Dual Core processor
WLAN/Bluetooth
Windows Vista(only negative so far)
As well as a THREE year Warranty (excellent)

I am very impressed with this laptop

Nicola


----------



## theresa1 (4 May 2009)

Well done NicolaM - Vista will be fine.


----------



## MandaC (4 May 2009)

NicolaM said:


> Hi MandaC
> I was buying online (seems much cheaper) but I just got an email from Dabs.ie this morning, saying there was going to be a delay in getting the computer delivered..So....
> I cancelled the order, and instead popped over to Lidl where I got a laptop there for €600..
> 320 GB HDD (Toshiba)
> ...



Sounds great....must check it out....was in Lidl today and did not see it....still thinking of going over to the Dark Side  (Mac)


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 May 2009)

Regardless of brand, the power connector on a laptop motherboard is a common fault and most laptop repair shops will be able to fix it. 

If you are buying a Mac don't buy the plastic one. The cases brake. Its a known problem which Apple have finally admitted and will now replace broken cases for free AFAIK. 



Personally I dislike Vista. Have gone back to XP on one machine and to Windows 7 on another. Theres nothing I need in Vista or Windows 7. Its just extra fluff tbh. Nothing wrong with XP. A lot of the business laptops still have XP. 

Nothing wrong with a Mac either. Nice machines. I need Windows for work though. For home and email and internet I would consider a Mac at the moment.


----------

